# Clutch blips rpms in neutral



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

This is normal for a manual transmission vehicle. This function is why RPMs do not drop rapidly when you press the clutch to shift gears in motion. Back in the "old days", you had to double clutch to make sure the RPMs stayed up enough for the trans gears top mesh & keep sync to not grind. One newer cars, they handle this better, and so double clutching is no longer required. This is what you are seeing.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

huh... I don't remember this in my previous manuals but my last car was an auto so it's been a while  makes perfect sense, thanks!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Not all cars have the same scale of reaction, some the rise of the RPMs is slight, and might go unnoticed, some it is very exaggerated and jumps almost 1k


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's especially noticeable while the car is in open-loop during initial engine warm up.


----------

